# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  पुरूष गर्भनिरोधक

## xman

अभी तक पुरूषों के लिए गर्भनिरोधक की अकेली निरोधक विधि कंडोम ही है। पुरूषों के लिए दूसरे गर्भनिरोधकों पर अनेक अनुसंधान किए जा रहे हैं। वास्तव में पुरूषों के लिए गर्भनिरोधक गोलियों और इंजेक्शनों का भी परीक्षण किया जा रहा है।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*पुरूषों के कंडोम*
पुरूषों के लिए यह गर्भनिरोध की सबसे ज़्यादा उपयोग की जाने वाली और लोकप्रिय विधि है। ज़्यादातर कंडोम लैटेक्स  के बने होते हैं और लिंग की कठोर अवस्था में इस पर पहने जाते हैं। यह गर्भनिरोध की निरोधक विधि है जिसमें स्पर्म को साथी (महिला) के शरीर में जाने से रोका जाता है। इसमें ऊपरी हिस्से पर छोटी टिप होती है जो स्खलित वीर्य को रोकती है। यह सही तरह से इस्तेमाल किए जाने पर गर्भधारण और एसटीडी की रोकथाम में 97-98 प्रतिशत प्रभावी है।

----------

